# Game 66: Nets @ Wizards--03.21.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 66
New Jersey Nets (37-28) @ Washington Wizards (34-31)**
Tuesday March 21st, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Gilbert Arenas*</td><td>*Jared Jefferies*</td><td>*Brendan Haywood*</td><td>*Caron Butler*</td><td>*Antawn Jamison*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>29.1</td><td>5.8</td><td>7.7</td><td>16.9</td><td>20.1</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.7</td><td>6.1</td><td>6.0</td><td>9.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>5.8</td><td>1.9</td><td>.6</td><td>2.5</td><td>2.1</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Antonio Daniels*</td><td>*Etan Thomas*</td><td>*Donnell Taylor*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>8.3</td><td>4.5</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>2.1</td><td>3.7</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>.2</td><td>.9</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.1</td><td>24.1</td><td>13.2</td><td>19.3</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.3</td><td>5.8</td><td>5.8</td><td>7.3</td><td>4.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.2</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Zoran Planinic*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.4</td><td>3.1</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.2</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Wizards*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Gilbert Arenas 29.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Antawn Jamison 9.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Gilbert Arenas 5.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.89</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Gilbert Arenas 1.87</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .73</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Brendan Haywood 1.36</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 50.1%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Brenda Haywood 51.9%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 37.0%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Antawn Jamison 41.4%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 80.7%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Caron Butler 86.7%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>37-28</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>31-35</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>28-39</td><td>10</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>24-42</td><td>13.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>19-45</td><td>17.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>52-13</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>44-21</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>37-28</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>38-29</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>34-31</td><td>18</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>33-31</td><td>18.5</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>33-33</td><td>19.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>31-35</td><td>21.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Season Series 1-1*
11.19.05, @ NJ- Wizards 83-Nets 89
12.13.05, @ WAS- Nets 74-Wizards 94

*Upcoming Games:*
n/a​


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Ahhh back to normalcy after the ABC fiasco...


----------



## DevonTheGreat (Mar 13, 2006)

That Taylor is one odd looking fellow.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

DevonTheGreat said:


> That Taylor is one odd looking fellow.


 I guess they forgot to use the flash.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

This is a huge game for us. It's almost a must win. We have a brutal 4 game stretch after this.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

We got to get revenge on the Wiz for embarrisin us earlier in the season


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

We MUST win this game... MUST GET REVENGE


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Wesley Snipes changed his name to Taylor


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

The Nets have found the Wiz frontcourt a bit awkward to handle. All those guys are very athletic for their size. The backcourt should do well.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Ill say it again because last time I said it Kidd shut me up..Arenas scares the hell out of me, Kidd cannot contain him.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

After defeating Dallas.. i really cant see us losing this..

if we were, it'd be a big EGG...

Come on nets... let's keep rolling......ure the only one of my teams goin well..

****in heels lost


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

the league's best trios battle it out on tuesday. hope we get the W. we just need to make arenas force some bad shots.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Regardless of Washington's Big Three, I'll take the Nets' starting FIVE!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

We need to do exactly what we did against the Dallas Mavericks. Let our defense fuel our offense. Play exceptional defense and that will lead to points at the other end. Must play defense on Gilbert Arenas and Antawn Jamison, their two go-to-guys. We should come out on top in this one if we do not play sloppy and play our style of basketball. Go Nets!!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Vince hasn't had a great game against his friend/brother in-law for a long time. His sister might be watching this game. Go Vince. Destroy the Wizards.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Ahhh back to normalcy after the ABC fiasco...


What happened with (or on) ABC?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Anima said:


> What happened with (or on) ABC?


The Nets/Mavs game was suppose to be "nationally televised" but actually 95% of the country (myself included) got the Lakers/Cavs game instead. Thus, only game of the season I don't have on DVD now and I doubt I'll ever get it either.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

This sucks. I won't be able to watch the first half of the game today. I have to go back to my school tonight. Damn.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


>


 hahaha. that was from the mavs game?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ya Looka Guy In Back


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Ya Looka Guy In Back


 hes hard to miss


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

we gotta win this game and do so impressively. this could be the first round matchup and we gotta send them a message!!!!


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> hahaha. that was from the mavs game?


Jay-z is so lucky, i wisk i could have a girlfriend that looks that good! Or just a girlfriend of course :curse:


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

thenetsfan said:


> Jay-z is so lucky, i wisk i could have a girlfriend that looks that good! Or just a girlfriend of course :curse:


 jay z is a rap superstar it comes with the terrirtoy


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


>


Jay-z is so lucky, i wisk i could have a girlfriend that looks that good! Or just a girlfriend of course :curse:


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> jay z is a rap superstar it comes with the terrirtoy


I know


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> hes hard to miss


 :laugh:


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

This Wizards squad is a tough one to figure out. If they're comfortable they can really light teams up but some games they just don't show up. I really hope we get the latter. I'm nervous about this one but I think we can pull this out.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> The Nets/Mavs game was suppose to be "nationally televised" but actually 95% of the country (myself included) got the Lakers/Cavs game instead. Thus, only game of the season I don't have on DVD now and I doubt I'll ever get it either.


 You know Google and the NBA have a deal where people can download and watch NBA games.

http://video.google.com/nba.html

Not sure if it helps any but...


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Game is about to start where is everybody?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Anima said:


> You know Google and the NBA have a deal where people can download and watch NBA games.
> 
> http://video.google.com/nba.html
> 
> Not sure if it helps any but...


You can watch, but you can't DL.

BTW, this thread lied. It says that game starts at 7:30....It's about to start right now.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jarvis hayes is done for the season hes injured that gives us a break

remember last time he was scorching us


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Butler
Haywood
Jamison
Arenas
Jefries

Starting 5 for Washington. Same old for NJ.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jamison and carters wives are sisters lol


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> You can watch, but you can't DL.
> 
> BTW, this thread lied. It says that game starts at 7:30....It's about to start right now.


Lied is a bit harsh obviously it was a mistake. I was suprised to see the pregame show on at 6:30.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets win tip

RJ to Collins and hits

2-0 Nets

Eagle and Spirnarka


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

jason Collins for 2

2-0 - NETS


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

You had the wrong start time, ToddMac. Hope nobody went by you!

All Washington games (hockey, too) start at 7:10 for some odd reason.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter misses a 3, in and out

Butler misses, in and out

Kidd bad pass loses it

Jamison loses 

Jefferies rebounds but misses


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

nets control the tip

collins with the jumper

jefferies misses the three

vc misses the looong three

butler misses the jumper 

nets loose the ball

jamison misses 

offensive board jefferies, jefferies misses

carter hits

4-0 NETS


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Place your bets on the vets plus the 3 man threat. What you see is what you get


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

4-0 - NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Set Shot Willy straight out of gates. 2-0 Nets

Jefries misses the trey.

VC the pull-up 3 but it rims out.

Butler misses... Kidd boards. Then turns it over.

Jamison misses but Jefries with the offensive rebby, misses the hook, rebound Carter.

Carter with the short jumper fadeaway bounces up and in. Vince is look'n like he's in a good mood. 4-0 Nets.

Haywood misses but gets the offensive rebound and taps it in. 4-2 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brendon Haywood for 2

4-2 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vince hits with a roll

Haywodd misses but gets own tip in

4-2 Nets

Krstic gets it on the post and hits


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

haywood misses, then puts it right back

krstic with the left-hander!

haywood with the jumphook

6-4 NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

6-2 - NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Krstic makes his first shot of the night on a lefty. Haywood answers. 6-4 Nets.

Carter swishes from the side, 3 pointer! 9-4 Nets.

VC sweet pass to RJ but he misses the 3.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brendon Haywood for 2

6-4 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 3

9-4 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Haywood hits

VC hits a 3

9-4 Nets

Haywood misses

Carter to RJ but misses a 3

Butler misses, Collins gets board but knocks it out

Arenas hits 

9-6 nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

VC FOR THREE!

haywood misses 

rj misses the three

butler blows the layup

ball goes out of bounds off jkidds foot

arenas connects

9-6 NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Arinus for 2

9-6 - NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Nets knock it away from Washington and it goes out of bounds.

Washington hits a shot...

Krstic tries to answer but misses, offensive rebound to RJ.

RJ drives and hits. 11-6 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

11-6 - NETS


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

krstic misses, offensive board rj

rj hits the fadeaway

jamison misses the leaner, misses again

carter with the STUFF

13-6 NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic hits, but keeps it alive

RJ hits on a post fadeaway

11-6 Nets

Jamison misses but they get the board, miss

and VC with a nice jam

13-6 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

13-6 - NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Jamison misses, offensive rebound by Jeffries.

Nets get it back, Carter runs on the fast break and Kidd locates him for the jam!

13-6 Nets, Carter with 7.

Arenas answers with a 3.

Carter got cut or something, comes out to get it cleaned up.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

arenas hits the three pointer

carter got cut in the arm

lol REV IT UP BABY

13-9 NETS

:20 sec timeout


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Arinus for 3

13-9 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Arenas hits a 3

13-9 Nets

Nets take time out, Vince is bleeding from the arm so they have to clean it.

Under 8 to play

13-9 Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj with the miss

butler fouled by rj

arenas goes baseline

13-11 NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Guess I don't have to do pbp tonight...

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ misses

Butler gets fouled, RJ (1st)

Under 7

Arenas hits the post

13-11 Nets.

Krstic turns and hits

15-11 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Arenas for 2

13-11 - NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

they cant call those fouls so late, its unnacceptable.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

krstic with the beautiful shot

haywood misses 

late whistle called on krstic

haywood to the line for two

timeout


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Haywood gets the call on Krstic(1st)

Nets take time out

Haywood will shoot 2

TV Time out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

damn, I keep forgetting when the games start


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter gets an extended sleeve to cover the blood 

Carter to RJ with the wierd runner, doesn't go.

RJ picks up a foul. First for him...

Arenas drives and scores, 13-11 Nets.

Krstic posts shoots hits! 15-11.

6 minute mark in the 1st.

Ian and Jim talking about Krstic's possibility of becoming an all-star one day.

Timeout called after Nenad fouls Haywood, he'll shoot FTs afterwards.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Damn, everyone is doing play by play today


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

15-11 - NETS


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Nets are 3 point underdogs in this game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> Nets are 3 point underdogs in this game.


 thats why I put some ucash down on the game. You know, since they're going to win.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

bull**** call after bull**** call


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Damn, everyone is doing play by play today


Not me. 

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brendon Haywood hits 1 of 2 from the free throw line

15-12 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Caron Butler for 2

15-14 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VC threeeee


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Next Thursday = red jersey debut.

Carter still bleeding a bit.

Haywood makes 0 of 2 FTs, but lane violation called on Nads.

Haywood makes the make-up.

15-12 Nets.

Butler steals it from Krstic and throws it off him to make it go out of bounds.

Jeffries tries to get creative but losses control, regains and dishes off to Butler who nails the jumper...15-14. Wash on an 8-2 run.

Carter another 3! Look'n REALLY good out there. 18-14 Nets, Carter with 10.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

haywood goes 1/2 

out of bounds off krstic

butler hits 

krstic to carter for the THREE!!

THE BIG FOUR BABY!

nets up by 4

18-14


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm going to do pbp also even though I am not viewing the game :greatjob:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 3

18-14 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Haywood misses both

but lane violation on Nenad

and hits the 3rd

15-12 Nets

Butler hits

15-14 Nets

VC hits 3

Krstic getting doubled

Offensive foul on Haywood

18-14 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nice job by nenad drawing the charge. Must be taking lessons from collins.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey... look Nenad draws another double team. Verus Dallas, and now tonight. I think he's the first Net in 2 years other than Vince Carter (and RJ when he started the season w/o Kidd).

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I thought the game was scheduled for 7:30


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic jump hook misses but will shoot 2, on Jamison (1st)

Hits 1 of 2, 19-14 Nets.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

krstic draws the offensive foul on haywood

krstic showing CONFIDENCE, gets fouled going to the rim

krstic goes 1/2 

19-14 NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Washington throws it away.

Krstic gets fouled on the shot attempt, going to the line.

Nenad makes one of two. 19-14 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic hits 1 of 2 from the free throw line 

19-14 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brendon Haywood for 2

19-16 - NETS


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jefferies misses the floater, recovers it but gets blocked by collins

out of bounds off wizards

krstic gets swatted 

carter breaks the alley-opp

haywood completes the play 

kidd gets the nice roll

21-16 NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

21-16 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

23-16 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Jefferies gets blocked 

Out of bounds on Butler

Krstic gets blocked

Haywood gets the offensive board off the Jeffries miss

19-16 Nets

Kidd posts Arenas and hits

21-16 Nets

Butler misses

Kidd posts Arenas again and hits again

23-16 Nets

Jefferies gets the call on a ticky tack foul

TV Time Out


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

butler misses, krstic with the rebound

kidd with the fadeaway!

carter called on the foul

timeout

23-16 NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Jeffries drives and misses the floater. He gets it back, gets rejected by Collins. Washington throws it away.

Krstic the quick move but Haywood steals it.

Washington gets a lay-up on the other end 19-16 now.

Kidd with the short fade-away goes. Looked kinda wierd seeing Kidd post up that deep, but it worked! 21-16 Nets.

Washington misses, Krstic gets the rebound.

Kidd the fadeaway! 23-16.

Arenas the nice pass to Jeffries but he gets fouled by Carter. Timeout called with 2:43 left in the 1st.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

how is that a foul? it looks like he just layed down.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> how is that a foul? it looks like he just layed down.




We are winning


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Petey said:


> Guess I don't have to do pbp tonight...
> 
> -Petey


Scrubs starts at 9.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This would be a good time to bring in some subs


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliff Robinson for 2

25-26 - NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This is gunna sounds 100% ghey, but Eddie Jordan has neat eyes.

Out of the timeout Butler misses the long 3 to beat the shot clock.

RObinson solo's against Jamison and drains it!

25-16 Nets with 2 minutes left in the 1st.

Jamison tries getting back against Robinson but travels!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Robinson hits

25-16 Nets

Travel on Haywood

Vaughn, Kidd, Carter, Cliffy, Collins


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

27-16 - NETS


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

vc for two

nets on a 8-0 run

arenas fakes out carter and scores

vc misses the fadeaway

27-18 NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter hits

Arenas hits a pretty one

27-18 Nets

Carter misses 

Butler hits

27-20 nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gilbert Arenas for 2

27-18 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Caron Buttler for 2

27-20 - NETS


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

**** the Miami Heat


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Arenas fouls Kidd, side out

Kidd loses it, Collins recovers but misses

Arenas misses but Butler with the follow, can someone get a board please!

27-22 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Caron Buttler for 2

27-22 - NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

how was that not a foul.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

i like the way our O is moving right now..we just gotta play D


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vaughn in the game for RJ now. Kidd Collins Carter and Robinson the others out there.

Carter slashes, recieves te ball from Kidd and makes the leaner! Look'n REALLY smooth out there.

Arenas with the shake and bake on Carter, clears for the lay-up.

27-18 Nets.

Nets turn over and Butler converts on the other end. 27-20 with a minute left in the 1st.

Foul called on Washington. Kidd looses it to Collins who misses the short hook.

Butler follows up his own miss, 27-22 Nets.

Carter the fake, got fouled but no call. Airball or block, dunno which....

Kidd fouls Arenas with 6.1 left...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter How Could You Miss That ****


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

butler with the floater

kidd fouled by arenas

collins misses the banker

arenas with the airball, butler follows it up

carter misses no foul called..

kidd uses the foul

Z in for kidd

6.1 sec left 

robinson taps it away

carter misses the layup SO CLOSE

end of 1st quarter

27-22- NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

VC gets blocked

27-22 Nets

Kidd fouls Arenas 

Zoran goes in for Kidd

6.1 on the clock

Nets steal it

VC gets to the rim but in and out.

27-22 Nets.

8-0 Nets Run

6-0 Wizards Run.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*End of the 1st*

27-22 - NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Robinson tips it away, Carter steals and drives and MISSES the easy lay-in at the buzzer awwww man, easiest shot he's had in the first quarter.

End of first, Nets up 27-22


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

the playoffs are gonna be fun 2 watch this year....cant wait


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Scrubs starts at 9.


The Sheild's season finale is at 10:00.

Watch it... and get a DVR so you can watch the Nets live, and your shows later.

I normally DVR Lost and other shows when Nets games are on.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

should have dunked that one lol


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Tim Legler can take this game and shove it up his ***. He picked the Nets to lose to the Wizards. **** ESPN


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Next game home for Minnesota and then Phoenix and Detroit back 2 back, yuck.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

thats nice D by collins the nets look real active 2night


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Start of the 2nd quarter....

Haywood posts but misses the hook over Collins. Collins is play'n good D today.

Carter with the neat dribbling and defensive 3 called on Washington. Vince bricks the technical.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

jizzy **** Tim Ledger, he is nothing but a hater.

VC catch and shoot from Zoran nice.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

29-22 - NETS


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

whoa!!!!!! vc is sick


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Zoran is in the game now.

Carter from Vaughn makes the deep 2. 29-22 Nets. Carter with 14 now. Another horrible game...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

how was that a shooting foul????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

our euro's are playing better of late its nice to see...we will need them


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Antoino Danills to the free throw line for 2...
He hits both

29-24 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Daniels gets fouled by Planinic (1st)

hits both

29-24 Nets

Vaughn misses a wide open shot

Arenas misses but ball of Planinic, Wizards ball.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

zoran get out the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

How was vince's dunk


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter misses 3

Daniels hits

29-26 Nets

Time out Nets

Under 10 to play in the 2nd


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Daniels draws the foul from Zoran...makes both FTs, 29-24 Nets.

Vaughn the WIDE open jumper, no good.

Arenas misses the deep 2, Carter and Planinic scramble for the rebound and throw it out of bounds....sux0r.

Jamison misses the 3, Carter with the aggressive rebound mocking his motion that threw it out of bounds.

Carter the long 3 no good.

Daniels drives and scores. 29-26 Nets, Frank upset and calls timeout (20).


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Antoino Danills for 2

29-26 - NETS


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> How was vince's dunk


 let it go


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

transition d, none. nets call time out. ****


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Antoino Danills for 2
> 
> 29-26 - NETS


 its daniels.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Scrubs starts at 9.


Vaughn came in at 7:30 or so, but he didn't start.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> How was vince's dunk


On the drive in traffic, one of those ones where you don't think he's gunna make it to the rim but somehow does. Not really highlight worthy, but definately nice.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> How was vince's dunk


It was two points good.


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

we still need one more guy....this off season is going to be very interesting :biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

ghoti said:


> Vaughn came in at 7:30 or so, but he didn't start.


Shu-zing

Zoran drives and scores! Nets back up by 5.

Jamison makes the 3!

31-29 Nets.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran for 2

31-26 - NETS


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Isn't their a better vibe to this game thread seeing how Carter15Nets aka Wade3Heat is not here? Another reason to ban him


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

leave a 41% shooter open on the arc, ****ing morons. put in the starters this is sickening.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Antwan Jamison for 3

31-29 - NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vaughn throws it away...

Jamison drives and is fouled, chance to tie the game at the line.

Antawn makes both, game tied at 31 with 8:44 left in the half.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Antwan Jamison hits 2 free throws

31-31


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

i just get upset every time i see lamond...what a waist of a slot


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

This Is Such Garbage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

with the current lineup no offense will be displayed


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Isn't their a better vibe to this game thread seeing how Carter15Nets aka Wade3Heat is not here? Another reason to ban him



Jizzy is da man!!!!


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

IAN thats my dude...THE NJ EAGLE :cheers:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> This Is Such Garbage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Let it go


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Time for that D to kick in


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vaughn for 2

33-31 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Caron Buttler for 2

33-33


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Murray in the game for Carter. RJ back in too.

He gets tripped up on the Washington fast break. Nets foul.

Arenas misses the banker.

Krstic misses the jumper.

Arenas wide-open but no one finds him. Offensive foul on Butler.

Krstic to Vaughn and DRAINS the tough fade-away with a man in his face to beat the shot clock. How does he miss the wide open ones?

Butler backs in and scores, game tied at 33.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliff Robinson for 2

35-33 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Eton Thomas for 2

35-35


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Robinson on Jamison again! Cliffy is owning the young buck tonight.

Etan Thomas with the jam on the other end, game tied at 35.

Halfway through the 2nd quarter.

Vaughn nails the shot from the corner, 37-35 Nets.

Offensive foul on Arenas.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Planinic drives and hits, pretty

31-26

Vaughn, Planinic, Carter, Murray , Cliffy

Jamison hits 3

31-29 Nets

Vaughn idiot loses it, always the same move and he always either loses it, gets called on a travel or misses.

Jamison hits both

tied at 31

Planinic misses

Vaughn gets called on the foul

Arenas will shoot 2? refs are discussing it

nope, non shooting

Rj and Krstic back in

Vaughn, Planinic, Rj, Carter, Krstic

Krstic misses

offensive foul on Butler (1st)

still tied at 31

Vaughn hits as clock expires, nice pass by Krstic

33-31 Nets

Butler hits on RJ

tied at 33 

Cliffy hits 

35-33 Nets

Thomas with a dunk

tied at 35

Vaughn hits 37-35 Nets

Offensive foul on Arenas (2nd), Krstic draws.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vaughn for 2

37-35 - NETS


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Krstic to Vaughn and DRAINS the tough fade-away with a man in his face to beat the shot clock. How does he miss the wide open ones?


He thinks too much.

If he just shoots, he's better off.


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

Vaughn Jump Shot: Made (4 PTS) Assist: Robinson (1 AST)


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

ghoti said:


> He thinks too much.
> 
> If he just shoots, he's better off.


AGREED :cheers:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

ghoti said:


> He thinks too much.
> 
> If he just shoots, he's better off.


Didn't he ever watch Heaven is a Playground?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Vaughn came in at 7:30 or so, but he didn't start.


:laugh:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is Zoran still in the game?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Charlie Villanueva is thr next Cliff Robinson. Their games are very similar


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

NETSFAN3526 said:


> Vaughn Jump Shot: Made (4 PTS) Assist: Robinson (1 AST)


 yep thats what im reading too


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Andri Bloch for 2

37-37 - NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

booooooooooooooooooooooooo robinson, boooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Antwon Jamison for 2

37-39 - WSH


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> :laugh:


Actually, I plagarized myself.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

JKidd back in, should unstagnate the offense a little.

Cliffy misses the hooky.

Blotch? With the jumper. 37 up.

Kidd back in, dishes to Cliffy who misses the 3 miserabley.

Jamison with the monster dunk on the other end, Washingtons first lead of the game? 39-37.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd, Planinic, RJ, Cliffy, Krstic

Blatche hits

tied at 37

Cliffy misses a 3

under 5 to play

Jamison gets the slam

foul on Jamison (2nd)

39-37 Wizards


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

RJ doesnt look good out there 2night


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

39-39


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

spoke 2 soon


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Planinics defense is really starting to show

41-39 Nets

Vince comes back in for Planinic.

Under 4 to play


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Antonio Danills for 2

39-41 - WSH


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

no defense or offense


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

Jefferson Jump Shot: Made (4 PTS) Assist: Planinic (1 AST)


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ with the deep jumper. Game tied at 39.

Daniels drives and scores, 41-39 Wiz.

Vince back in the game for Zoran. Kidd RJ Nenad and Collins are the other Nets in.

Zoran misses, Jamison misses.

RJ drains the deep 2 again! He has 6, 41 up.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

41-41


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow kidd actually 2 for 2 tonight.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic misses 

Jamison misses

RJ ties it up

RJ's jumpshot is money

Thomas misses

Under 3

Kidd misses a post up 

TV time out 

Tied at 41 ball went off Collins.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Etan tries taking on Krstic one-on-one and fails.

Kidd bricks the fade away.

Arenas bricks the jumper and Blotch knocks it out of bounds off of Collins. Timeout called.


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

[WAS 41-39] Daniels Driving Layup: Made (6 PTS)
[NJN 41-41] Jefferson Jump Shot: Made (6 PTS) Assist: Kidd (3 AST)


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

NEts
will win the nba finals


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

nets


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

AJC NYC said:


> NEts
> will win the nba finals


 :sigh:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

43-41 - NETS


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> NEts
> will win the nba finals


eventually...i hope.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

who is this blatch?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ - "No point in talking about first round opponents."

Wizards out of the timeout with 2:30 left in the half, game tied at 41.

Washington throws it away.

Kidd to Krstic for the jam! Nets regain the lead, 43-41.

Blatche drains the Looooong 2. 43 up.

Kidd the jumper, Nets back up 45-43.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Andri Bloch for 2

43-43


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

[NJN 43-41] Krstic Dunk Shot: Made (7 PTS) Assist: Kidd (4 AST)


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

That Arena is packed!

Thomas loses it

Kidd finds Krstic and dunks

Blatche for 2

tied at 43

Kidd hits, that jumper is on

45-43 Nets

Arenas gets the call, will shoot 2


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

45-43 - NETS


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

come on ref


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gilbert Arenas to the free throw line for 2...
Gilbert Arenas hits both

45-45


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

so far good d has been played on arenas


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

**** man our team still hasnt passed as many shots kobe took last night!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Arenas drives and gets fouled by Collins on the attempt.

Gilbert makes both, game tied at 45. 8th tie of the first half.

Krstic misses the jump hook.

1 minute left in the half.

Blatche tries taking on Collins but misses.

Carter drives and gets fouled. They had one to give...


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

great d by collins...stop hatin on the kid :clap:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

tied at 45 after Arenas hits both

Krstic cant hit in the post

Blatche misses

Carter gets the call on Blatche, side out


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

not appropriate at all

20 second timeout called. 35.6 second left in the half.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

squaleca said:


> **** man our team still hasnt passed as many shots kobe took last night!!


Kobe was 18 for 39 last night (for 43 points)

we are 21 for 39 right now! (for 45 points)

NETS > KOBE!!! WOOOHOOO


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstoc for 2

47-45 - NETS


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

vinsane was that shot your idea??


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter What Is This ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Tied at 45

35.6 to play

Carter misses but krstic gets the tap!

47-45 Nets

Travel on blatche 

8.7 to play

Carter misses a dunk.

Frank arguing for a call


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*End of the 1st half*

47-45 - NETS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter gets it on the inbounds play, misses the jumper but Krstic keep it alive and makes the lucky lay-up! 47-45 Nets.

Wizards wind down the clock and Blatche travels!

8.7 ticks left.

Kidd to Carter who drives and misses the dunk! That would have been spectacular! Nets looking for a foul. Replay shows he was indeed fouled.

That's the end of the first half, 47-45 Nets.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

that was a foul if i've ever seen one. WHAT BULL****!


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

we can go to the finals....i dont think any team wants to see us in the playoffs..they know were no easy out


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

we've been to the line twice (and 1 technical foul)

wiz have been to the line 8 times

****ing refs...


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Carter What Is This ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




good think kobes not on this team ud be going nuts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Peter Vescey with a 'cold shot' at Byron Scott


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why all the missed layups?


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

Halftime
I Smell I Triple Double For Kidd 

6pts 4ast 4reb


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Dwyane Wade gets that call. Every time.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

yea etan thomas is going to block VC from dunking cleanly yea sure!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

ghoti said:


> Dwyane Wade gets that call. Every time.


A flagrant on Sundays...


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey guys, just got back. What's happening?

I caught Krstic's tip in and Vince's missed dunk (no foul?)

But what's the game been like?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Dwyane Wade gets that call. Every time.


I can't stress how many times that the NBA is corrupt. Wade will get a free pass to drive into the lane. The Miami Heat are so overrated, sometimes I feel like knocking the lights out of my TV. I despise the Miami Heat. The NBA 'wants' them to feel safe until the playoffs


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Chaser 55 said:


> Hey guys, just got back. What's happening?
> 
> I caught Krstic's tip in and Vince's missed dunk (no foul?)
> 
> But what's the game been like?


Nets led most of the first half, by as many as 9 I believe. Carter got hot early... Daniels has been killing. Krstic is being aggressive. Pretty much a good half for the Nets...


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

sorry this is off topic but thats why Bill Russells best ever he didnt have the benefit MJ had of commercialized NBA!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

squaleca said:


> sorry this is off topic but thats why Bill Russells best ever he didnt have the benefit MJ had of commercialized NBA!!!!!!


Wilt>Russell.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Nets led most of the first half, by as many as 9 I believe. Carter got hot early... Daniels has been killing. Krstic is being aggressive. Pretty much a good half for the Nets...


thanks


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I can't do pbp 2nd half...So pick it up Petey.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Wilt>Russell.




well whatever i just remember the jazz game against the bulls cant remember what year think it was game 5 and during the same game the bulls hit a shot clearly past the 24 second shot and it counted whre the jazz hit a shot clearly before the 24 second clock and it didnt count!!!!!! let alone the slap by MJ on karl to get the ball free oh and the carry on Russell to hit the winner!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Caron Buttler for 2

47-47


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

WE ARE GETTING ABSOULTUELY NO CALLS, its crap.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 3

50-47 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

GO NETS, i am coming ! go


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

52-47 - NETS


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

rjjjjj for 3!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter, you drive that **** to the RIM


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

it's a R-J- threeeeeeeeee


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

D-R-I-V-E vince!!! PLEASE!

another shooting foul called on the nets.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

52-47 Nets, didnt even know its back

Butler misses 3

Carter misses 3

Haywood fouled by Collins will shoot 2

hits both

52-49 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brendon Haywood hits 2 free throws

52-49 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

10:15 Richard Jefferson made Slam Dunk, Assist Jason Kidd


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

54-49 - NETS


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Antonio Danilles for 2

54-51 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd nails a 2

54-49 Nets

Daniels hits

54-51 Nets

Kidd hits a fadeaway

56-51 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

56-51 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

9:13 Jason Kidd made Jump Shot (8 PTS), Assist Vince Carter (3 AST)


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

58-51 - NETS


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vc with 3 assists in the second half already

nice to see kidd finally hitting shots consistently


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Antwon Jamison for 3

58-54 - NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Daniels blocked

Carter with the lay up

58-51 Nets

Jamison 3

58-54 Nets

Kidd misses

Arenas fouled by Carter (2nd) side out


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

krstic YOU HAVE TO GRAB REBOUNDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

8:38 Vince Carter made Layup (18 PTS)


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Antwon Jamison for 2

58-56 - NETS


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

is collins on jamison? he has trouble with the PFs that have range. Nowitski can hit the threes and now Jamison


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brendon Haywood for 2

58-58


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Quit goin to kristic the wizards big are to good for him


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

**** **** **** ****


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jamison is a pretty good player


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

NJ 7:12 Offensive Foul turnover on Nenad Krstic , OMG.........


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Jamison with the floater

58-56 Nets

Offensive foul on Krstic

Arenas misses but tip in

tied at 58

Under 7

Rj misses

Arenas draws foul on RJ (2nd) will shoot 2


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jarkid said:


> 8:38 Vince Carter made Layup (18 PTS)


he has 16


REBOUND GOD DAMN IT.

RJ misses.

58-all.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

They Are Geting Every Single ****ing Calllllllllllllllllll


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Wizards 7:0 run, and will have two foul shots.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gilbert Arenas 1 of 2 from the free throw line

58-59 - WSH


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

arenas to the line that will be 12 appearences for the wiz and 2 (and 1 technical FT) for the NETS.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

****, we were just winning


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

NETS you must win it , danm it.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Arenas 1 of 2

59-58 Wizards

8-0 Wizards run

Carter misses 3, but Collins gets pushed by Haywood

Washington cant convert on 3 tries, kidd steals it and will shoot 2


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Off. Rebounds wizards: 10 nets:2 ... omg...no rebound


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Kidd finally goes to the line

Vince has already taken 17 shots tonight
Krstic and RJ have taken 9 shots
Kidd has taken 7 shots


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

carter has 3 points in the last 2 quarters, What a superstar!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Carter started 5-7
Since then 2-10


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

safe to say this is VC worst shooting percentage season of his career!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd to the free throw line for 2...
Kidd hits both

60-59 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Carter started 5-7
> Since then 2-10


maybe his fadeway is going to have trouble now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

3 Net free throws as compared to 12 by the wiz. Something is wrong there


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> carter has 3 points in the last 2 quarters, What a superstar!


you're wrong

he has 4 points and 3 assists.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

please people just ignore wonka!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Caron Buttler for 2

60-61 - WSH


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson made Jump Shot (11 PTS), Assist Jason Kidd (5 AST)...62:61 Nets... DEFENSE!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd hits both

60-59 Nets

Butler hits

61-60 Nets

Rj hits

62-61 Nets

Butler hits on a runner

63-62 Wizards


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

This is the most atrocious defense ive seen


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

62-61 - NETS


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Go Nets!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we don't have DEFENSE damn it.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter misses

Butler misses

Krstic draws foul on Arenas (3rd)


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Caron Buttler for 2

62-63 - WSH


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

drive!!! ....i beg you....PLEASE...please please please please ....


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

he has 4 points and 3 assists.
nope 3 he had 15 in the first and three whole assists!!! wow!!! almost as good as kobe!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic hits 2 free throws

64-63 - NETS


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Nets are losing. I can't breathe!!!!!!, I can't breathe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

butler is on fire


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Caron Buttler for 3

64-66 - WSH


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

well **** this ****.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

VC missed 11 shots hes 10 away from kobes last night performance!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic hits both 64-63 Nets

Butler hits 3

66-64 Nets

Carter stripped, loses it

Under 4 to play


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it, do you know what defense is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO NETS.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> he has 4 points and 3 assists.
> nope 3 he had 15 in the first and three whole assists!!! wow!!! almost as good as kobe!!!


he has 12 in the first.....


****ing caron butler...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Collins for 2

66-66


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Jamison misses 3

Collins gets it

tied at 66

Daniels gets the roll

68-66 Wizards

Time Out Net


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Antonio Danills for 2

66-68 - WSH


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

defense, defense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

NJ 3:13 Jason Collins made Tip-in 
WAS 3:04 Antonio Daniels made Layup (8 PTS) 

NETS 66: WIZ68.. damn


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow that antonio daniels kid is so ****ing annoying


we need to have the lead after 3 quarters...cmon..


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> The Nets are losing. I can't breathe!!!!!!, I can't breathe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


haha i take you to be MJM1


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

so if we lose this game do go from winning the championchip to sucking again??????


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

give it to jason collins!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Caron Buttler for 2

66-70 - WSH


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Under 3

Krstic misses

68-66 Wizards

Collins gets it but bad pass leads to Butler tip in

70-66 Wizards

RJ knocks one down

70-68 Wizards


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

squaleca said:


> so if we lose this game do go from winning the championchip to sucking again??????


no we from 37-28 to 37-29.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

68-70 - WSH


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

squaleca said:


> so if we lose this game do go from winning the championchip to sucking again??????


 absolutely. you know us nets fans!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn you , Krstic, missed the jumper.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Jamison misses

Krsitc misses

Under 1 to play

Offensive foul on Daniels

Vaughn, Cartter, RJ, Cliffy, Collins

Carter the bump and the foul

tied at 70 and will shoot for 1


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2 plus the foul
Carter to the free throw line for 1...
Carter hits the free throw

71-70 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

oh yes, Carter and 1.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the nets must must must score here now!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cmon we need that lead after 3 quarters!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright is in! 

Planinic must have pissed off Frank

71-70 Nets

Wright fouls, side out

4.1 to play

71-70 Nets

its over we won


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*End of the 3rd*

71-70 - NETS


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

YAY

cmon we can make this 31-0 with the lead after 3 quarters.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey we have been up through 3 quarters u know what that means


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

NETS 30win-0lose, after the 3rd quarter lead!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

bag it baby!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

VC just won us the game!! we lead after 3 wahoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nets leading after the third, hopefully that record doesnt change tonight.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh **** my 900th Post
Lets go nets


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

well us nets fans are very confident.

i hope the NETS aren't over confident.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Lamond Murry for 3

74-70 - NETS


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

well im gone guys another good win for us tonight cya next game!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Nets leading after the third, hopefully that record doesnt change tonight.


of course, we must win it.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

vaughn are you out of your ****ing mind, are you?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince has to match arenas


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

my 3,248th post

GO NETS

wahat the hell are you doing vaughn.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gilbert Arenas for 2 plus the foul
Gilbert Arenas hits the free throw

74-73 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

NJ 11:48 Lamond Murray made 3-pt. Jump Shot, Assist Vince Carter


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I have no bench


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran hits 2 free throws

76-73 - NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Someone Please Stop Arenas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

NJ 11:17 Zoran Planinic made 1st of 2 Free Throws 
NJ 11:17 Zoran Planinic made 2nd of 2 Free Throws (4 PTS) 
76:73...stop shooting foul ! ZORAN


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I have no bench


neither do the nets.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gilbert Arenas to the free throw line for 2
Arenas hits both

76-75 - NETS


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

can we get the starters in, just a thought.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

does anyone have trouble with espn game cast using firefox i use yahoo but it works all the time but i like espn's!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vince should have the ball at all times


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how long is the timeout


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Lamond Murry for 3

79-75 - NETS


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter, we need you give us 10-0 run go !


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

76-75 Nets

Planinic is messing up

Murray with a 3

79-75 Nets

Planinic gets called on 3rd


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

oh my god, i love LAMOND MURRY


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ya murray!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

sit planininc down


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Vinsane said:


> Vince should have the ball at all times


He does. two of them


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

they never give carter continuation on those plays. but wade, different story


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Lamond Murray Is Hero Today. He Is As Good As Ronald Murray Of Cleveland


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Murray steals it

Carter gets the bump, makes it! but they wont count it

Jamison back in for Blatche

Vaughn, Carter, Planinic, Murray, Cliffy

Carter drives and goaltending on Washington


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2 (goletending)

81-75 - NETS


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince playing with the bench and they are doing a good job preserving the lead.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

We Are Getting Called For Every Single Thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets over the limit


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

WHAT ARE YOU DOING VAUGHN?

vince with 21, 6 and 5 now.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vaughn gets called on foul

Arenas will shoot 2

Kidd back in for Carter

Arenas hits both

81-77 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gilbert Arenas to the free throw line for 2
he hits both

81-77 - NETS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

y IS VC SITTIN


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

rj and kidd in for vc and vaughn

vince will be back in 2-3 minutes.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> y IS VC SITTIN


calm down frank does this every game, he'll be back soon.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

maybe VC should be kidds backup pg


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Planinic to Cliffy and hits

83-77 Nets

Jamison gets up and lays it 

83-79 nets

RJ steps back and hits

85-79 nets


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> We Are Getting Called For Every Single Thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MJM1 you are so cool.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Can I get a Lamond Murray?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> y IS VC SITTIN


Yeah, I don't understand. This is game 7 of the finals. Let him play 48 minutes.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Jamison hits

Under 8 to play

RJ hits wide open 3

88-81 Nets

Arenas misses 3


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> y IS VC SITTIN


you are too late to come here, he just played with the bench, and now resting.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Cliffy hits

90-81 Nets

and Washington takes time out.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

RJ has been SIZZLING in this game...his jumper has been money tonight...

the Nets in general are shooting around 54% at this point...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

coach is calling a great game and i have to say im impressed with Z's play of late


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> Yeah, I don't understand. This is game 7 of the finals. Let him play 48 minutes.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA..LOL


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> y IS VC SITTIN


Dude he cant play every minute of the game


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

The nets WONT LOOSE THIS SEASON


----------



## NEWARK NETS (Sep 4, 2005)

rj has been working on his stop n pop...nice


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> The nets WONT LOOSE THIS SEASON


yes! AJC NYC ! Air Jordan Carter New York City.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Arenas misses

Kidd misses 3

Long pass and Kidd steals it

Under 7 to play

RJ draws foul on Butler

Rj hits both

92-81 

Under 7 to play.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

RJ is the silent assassin


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> RJ is the silent assassin


yes, i agree


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Can I have a hug?


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

RJ for prez!!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

NJ 4:49 Zoran Planinic made Layup (6 PTS), Assist Jason Kidd (6 AST) .........!!

96:83 NETS NETS NETS NETS NETS NETS NETS NETS


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

The bench stepped up big time tonight. :clap:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince probabyl will come back now as zoran has picked up his 4th foul.

nets up 13.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

im more impressed by this streak than the 10 gamer cause were playing more team ball!!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

24 bench points!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Can I have a hug?


((HUG)) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ghug:


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

SetShotWilly said:


> 24 bench points!!


It's a beautiful thing isn't it :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

holy **** its only 9 oclock i can still watch cartoons!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

our bench is going to be better, frank finally knows how to play them.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ hits 3

99-85 Nets

Under 5

3 no good

99-85 Nets

Murray misses 3


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Rj!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

it's a RJ three

99-87 NETS


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Daniels hits

99-87

VC gets the fake but cant get the lay up

will shoot 2


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good game from RJ and the bench


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jason collins held jamison to 6 for 17

kidd held arenas to 6 for 15

GREAT DEFENSE!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter hit both !! 101:89 !


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

VC hits both

101 - 87 Nets

Butler spins and dunks nice

101-89 Nets

Under 3

Cliffy to Collins and hits

103-89

Arenas misses 3 but Butler jams and 1

TV time out


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i think JIZZY and MJM1, they are very similar to each other.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

game isnt over


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

RJ is extremely efficient once again. :clap: 

And the bench really stepped up big time tonight. :clap: :clap:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince...you're killing your FG%!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Dont Get A Tech.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> game isnt over


Enough time for Vince to beat RJ's 27 points?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Butler hits FT

103-92 Nets

Arenas misses 3, Nets ball

Under 2 to play

Offensive foul on RJ and T on RJ ****!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ya the wiz still have a chance guys

cmon nets keep the pressure up.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I swear, this forum is such a more pleasent place without Carter15Nets. Please ban him


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Daniels hits T

103-93 Nets

Arenas drives and loses it, Kidd rebounds

Kidd get own board to VC but VC cant get lay up will shoot 2


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> Enough time for Vince to beat RJ's 27 points?




Who f''in cares, this is becoming annoying!!!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Hits both

105-93 Nets


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Score and time please?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

if we some how beat the pistons and phonex i rest the starters big time!!!!! like 20 min a game max!!! that way if we lose we still go into the playoffs on a high beaton detroit and the suns!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> Enough time for Vince to beat RJ's 27 points?


haha, you understand him so much..


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

jizzy said:


> I swear, this forum is such a more pleasent place without Carter15Nets. Please ban him


I second that motion

Great game by everyone tonight. The nets are playing their best ball of the year, and how bout that bench :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

1:10 left. see score above


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

how, HOW is that a foul on jefferson?????????


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd steals it but goes out of bounds

1:11 to play

Arenas gets the foul on RJ, will shoot 2

gets both 105-95 Nets


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Furnace is going to complain about VC's 9/21 shooting...

Jizzy is my fav poster now


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

i dont understand why players dont miss the second free throw with sit wiz are in try to get rebound thats what id try to do!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> Furnace is going to complain about VC's 9/21 shooting...
> 
> Jizzy is my fav poster now


you know 43% isn't that bad. its around what vince shoots for the season.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

what are the nets doing?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter tripped by Butler

Under 1:01 to play Carter willl shoot 2 and goes 1 of 2

106-95 Nets

Daniels bumped gets teh shot and will shoot 1

106-98 Nets.

56secs to play


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

VINCE MISSES THE 2ND

Vinsane is devestated vince can't tie RJ with 27 points.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

VC missed that one on purpose what a nice guy!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter, sink your free throws, its good for you :biggrin:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Arenas fouled out

Carter hits both FT's

Billy Thomas checking in


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Billy Thomas Sighting!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I swear, this forum is such a more pleasent place without Carter15Nets. Please ban him


haha, maybe he is ill today.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince will have more points than RJ tonight, but RJ is the player of the game.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vote for Player of the Game

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=252792


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

A lot of time went off teh clock on that one

Butler fouls out 

Kidd will shoot 2


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> vince will have more points than RJ tonight, but RJ is the player of the game.




Who cares, man just celebrate the freaking win!!!, stop with the VC and Rj BS already.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> vince will have more points than RJ tonight, but RJ is the player of the game.


how do u figure vc's stat line was better than rj's


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

32.9 to play

110 - 98 Nets.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Who cares, man just celebrate the freaking win!!!, stop with the VC and Rj BS already.


 i agree. nobody should care. a win is a win


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Boki in the game!!!!!

Boki! Boki! Boki! :banana: 

Love typing his name


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Nets 10 Games Over 500!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> how do u figure vc's stat line was better than rj's


are you out of your mind or just plain biased. Carter went 9-21 from the FIELD. RJ nearly scored more points on 11 for 15 shooting.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Why are we fouling?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> how do u figure vc's stat line was better than rj's


11 for 15 vs 9 for 21



NETS 38 AND 28!!!!!!

we just need to go 12 and 4 to get 50 wins.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> are you out of your mind or just plain biased. Carter went 9-21 from the FIELD. RJ nearly scored more points on 11 for 15 shooting.


 carter did a lot of other things. including getting us the lead going into the fourth. i know who im voting for


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets win it

112-100


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

PAD THOSE STATS zoran!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> are you out of your mind or just plain biased. Carter went 9-21 from the FIELD. RJ nearly scored more points on 11 for 15 shooting.




Here we go again, i mean why are you arguing Vinsane, you know he will backup vc either ways, RJ vs VC needs to die , they're on same Freaking team!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Whats our season high for a qtr (points)? 

41 in the 4th now


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good win against a potential playoff matchup


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Lol, Zoran padding his stats.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Good win against a potential playoff matchup


 yeah we needed to win this for statement purposes. we gonna take that first round matchup


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

omfg i get home and see nets dropped 112?!?

everytime i watch its like 78-92

was waiting for this explosion for months now and i miss it

awesome win i guess, was it a fun game to watch?


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> omfg i get home and see nets dropped 112?!?
> 
> everytime i watch its like 78-92
> 
> ...


 yes and the game thread was particularly pleasant. =]


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

fn pacers down 14 to grizz

wiz better be 6th seed


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

You guys will be playing Philly or Milwaukee in the 1st round, Wiz has a 6 game road trip coming up (West) only 4 of their last 16 games at home so I expect them to drop big time Probable the 8th spot if not completely dropping out.


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM (Feb 24, 2006)

at least BOKI got to see the floor tonight


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

You know whats so funny about this game is that in the last game there was a Wizard fan who came over here trolling after we lost and said stuff like "you got blown out without our best player" LMAO.

If you hear me son, your team lost with your best player playing tonight. 

Revenge is sweeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> fn pacers down 14 to grizz
> 
> wiz better be 6th seed


we can beat everyone now, we don't be afraid to anyone.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

When was the last time the nets scored over 110 points. This just goes to show that if the bench is contributing, it makes it a whole lot easier on everyone


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> When was the last time the nets scored over 110 points. This just goes to show that if the bench is contributing, it makes it a whole lot easier on everyone


In all fairness, the Wiz played pretty bad defense. They have been. Over the past 5 games they are giving up an average of 106.6 ppg.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Netted- said:


> In all fairness, the Wiz played pretty bad defense. They have been. Over the past 5 games they are giving up an average of 106.6 ppg.


Yes, most of them just stand around and watch on defense. It is downright horrible.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well then the nets should hope to meet them in the first round then


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Well then the nets should hope to meet them in the first round then


Yep. They have no inside presence, and no defense. They win by outscoring the opposition, not by containing them. The Nets bench shot 11/16 tonight, and the team as a whole had a stretch in which they scored on 10 consecutive posessions.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> Yep. They have no inside presence, and no defense. They win by outscoring the opposition, not by containing them. The Nets bench shot 11/16 tonight, and the team as a whole had a stretch in which they scored on 10 consecutive posessions.


Sounds like the team some Nets fans wish they had. 

So the Eddie Jordan princeton offense type team scores the points and doesn't defend well. The Lawrence Frank princeton offense type team has dry spells in scoring and does defend well. One is 4 games better than the other. I know personnel plays a big part in it, but I rather have the coach that puts a little more emphasis on defense. It's not always pretty to watch, but I like the wins. However, Eddie would make a great assistant with Frank.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

The Nets are still on pace for 47 wins on the season after the win tonight.

3 Nets in the top 200 on the all-time scoring list made advances on that list tonight...

33. Terry Cummings - 19,460
*34. Clifford Robinson - 19,251*
35. Bob Lanier - 19,248

163. Nick Van Exel - 12,586
*164. Jason Kidd - 12,548*
165. Otis Birdsong - 12,544
166. Jack Marlin - 12,541
*167. Vince Carter - 12,532*
168. Mike Newlin - 12,507

All Vince has to do is outscore Kidd by 17 in the next game to pass him


----------

